

In the Vaccine-Autism Debate, What Can Parents Believe? - Jenny McCarthy - mhb
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jenny-mccarthy/vaccine-autism-debate_b_806857.html

======
Umalu
In this article Jenny McCarthy defends the British scientist whose fraudulent
anti-vaccine article killed or sickened countless children. The mind reels.

